

Perfect Javascript Form Validation using Regular Expressions. - sinu9i
http://9lessons.blogspot.com/2009/03/perfect-javascript-form-validation.html
I had designed a perfect form validation using javascript regular expression. Simple code and works perfect in all conditions. It's very useful and supporting all the web browsers just take a look at post live demo.
======
ionfish
Taking a perfectly ordinary form and breaking it in a completely unnecessary
way so that it no longer works for users without JavaScript is quite rude. The
same effect can be achieved just as easily with event handlers, and will
result in more modular code with greater separation between the structural and
behavioural layers.

If you really want to do form validation you'd be better off using something
like Ojay's Forms package:

<http://ojay.othermedia.org/articles/forms.html>

